# PC Zusammenstellung (um die 1600€)[Einige Fragen dazu von mir+Eure Meinung]



## Nikusch (21. November 2014)

*PC Zusammenstellung (um die 1600€)[Einige Fragen dazu von mir+Eure Meinung]*

Hallo PCGames Community,


ich möchte mir einen neuen Computer anschaffen und habe etwas recherchiert um einen PC mit guten Komponenten zusammen zu stellen. Ich besitze bisher nur einen Laptop, kann also nichts aufrüsten. Der Computer soll für (High-End) Gaming geeignet sein und noch die nächsten paar Jahre alle neuen Spiele meistern können. Zu meinem Setup habe ich jedoch folgende Fragen:


1.  Funktionieren alle Komponenten zusammen? (z.B. Reicht der Tower für alles?)
2. Sind irgendwelche Teile zu viel bzw. nicht vonnöten oder fehlt etwas?
3. Sind die Komponenten die ich ausgewählt habe gut oder gibt es deutlich bessere für den selben Preis? Damit einhergehend: Kann das Setup die nächsten Jahre des Gamings meistern?
4. An welchen der Komponenten kann ich am ehesten etwas sparen ?(Angaben bitte inkl. des Alternativen Produkts)
(5. An was muss ich bei einer Anschaffung denken?(z.B. Ist etwas wie Kühlpaste vonnöten?)


6. Eure grundsätzliche Meinung zum Setup. 


Mein Setup:
Intel® i7 4770K Box (289,61€)
4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G (348,85€)
ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO Mainboard Sockel 1150 (174,9€)
G.Skill DIMM-Speicher DIMM 16 GB DDR3-2400 Kit (154,75€)
Thermaltake Berlin 630W (49,99€)
Seagate ST2000DM001 2TB (68,37€)
A-Data Premier Pro SP900 128GB (ASP900S3-128GM-C) (50,89€)
ASUS BC-12D2HT Silent (50,98€)
Creative Sound Blaster Z Interne Soundkarte (59,11€)
TP-Link TL-WN851N (10,49€)
NZXT Phantom 410 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil Gunmetal (106,98€)
(Microsoft Windows 8.1 CD Key Global (69,99€)) 
(BenQ VW2430H - LED-Monitor - 61 cm ( 24" ) (174,25€)) 


Mit Windows+Bildschirm: 1609,16€


Informationen zum Setup:
-benutze ein sehr gutes Headset und möchte möglicherweise Musik über Boxen über den PC laufen lassen und besitze gute/empfindliche Ohren, deswegen dachte ich das der Einbau einer Soundkarte keine schlechte Idee ist.
-eine SSD habe ich für die Windowspartition eingeplant.




Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe, ich selber bin bei sowas leider ein Neuling und ich denke das eine Meinung von anderen immer eingeholt werden sollte. Falls ihr auf eine der Fragen eingeht, wäre es schön wenn ihr dies durch die Zahl der dazugehörigen Frage kennzeichnen könntet. Ich entschuldige mich schon mal präventiv für mögliche Rechtschreibungs- und Zeichensetzungsfehler, sowie Dopplungen in der Formulierung, bevor ihr darauf in den Kommentaren eingeht!


Ich hoffe auf schnelle Antworten und danke euch nochmals.


MfG
Niklas 'Nikusch'


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Okay, also erst Mal würde ICH kein Übertakter-Setting nehmen, was du gemacht hast. Soll heißen: bei CPU und Board kannst du da einiges sparen, und du brauchst dann auch keinen 40€-Kühler. Da Du gar keinen Kühler in Deiner Liste hast, nehme ich an, dass Du vlt gar nicht wusstest, dass der 4770k und ein so teures Board nur zum Übertakten gedacht ist?

Ein Intel Xeon E3-1231v3  (225€) wäre nämlich quasi gleichschnell, ist quasi ein Core i7 ohne Grafikeinheit. Den kannst Du nicht übertakten, aber dafür wäre dann wiederum ein Mainboard für nur 80€ bereits top (H97-Chipsatz). Du sparst dann also ca 160€ plus beim Kühler auch nochmal 10-20€ (wenn du für den Xeon dann einen guten leisen Kühler nimmst, der ca 20-25€ kostet). Und derzeit wäre das für Gaming dann identisch zum Core i7 mit dem teuren Board. Selbst der teurere i7-4790K, der auch ohne Übertaktung über 15% mehr Takt als der Xeon hat, ist derzeit in Games nur 2% schneller. WENN es dann mal in zB 3 Jahren so weit wäre, dass der Xeon nicht mehr reicht, würde übertakteter core i7 zwar vielleicht dann durch den Takt doch dafür sorgen, dass er noch "reich", aber er wird auch nicht viel länger halten als der Xeon.

Passende Mainboards wären Intel Sockel 1150 im Preisvergleich
Der Xeon: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)

RAM: Du brauchst da nicht so schnelles RAM, DDR3-1600 reicht völlig - so 130-140€ für 16GB, wobei 16GB in absehbarer Zeit an sich nix bringen, aber bei Deinem Budget okay sind. Hier wären günstigere Riegel Speicher im Preisvergleich

Die MSI GTX 970 ist gut, aber es gibt sicher auch einige GTX 970, die eher 310-320€ kosten zb Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J)  oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD)   Aber 350€ ? Das ist schon happig, denn die ist nur um die 6-7% schneller als eine ebenfalls übertaktete AMD R9 290, die Du wiederum für 270-280€ bekommen würdest. zB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)  oder ASUS R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 DirectCU II OC, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV05F0-M0NA00)    oder auch eine AMD R9 290X, die dann so viel kostet wie eine GTX 970, aber auch nen Tick schneller ist. Hier sogar günstiger als ne GTX 970 MSI R9 290X Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-001R)

Dafür ist das Netzteil wiederum irgendwie nicht zum Budget passend. Das reicht zwar völlig aus, aber es für seine Watt-Leistung halt recht "billig". Ich würde da eher für 60-70€ ein hochwertigeres mit hoher Effzienz nehmen, dann reichen eigentlich sogar 450W locker aus. zB ein Corsair CS550M oder Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W oder ein BeQuiet E9-CM 480W.

Und bei Deinem Budget würd ich auch direkt eine SSD mit 256GB nehmen, kostet dann auch nur um die 80-90€

BluRay würd ich sein lassen. Für Daten steht es da in den Sternen, ob und wann das nötig wird, und für Filme brauchst Du dann noch eine kostenpflichtige Software - da solltest du lieber einen unkomplizierteren externen Player kaufen, die gibt es ja nun auch schon ab 50-60€.

Gehäuse: ein halb so teures wäre auch schon absolut solide - sicher, dass du das NXZT willst? Ist halt ganz schön teuer für ein Gehäuse. Zudem: Grafikkarten bis 30,5cm, das kann je nach Karte schon eng werden. 

Und zu guter letzt: die Soundkarte... hast du den GUTE Boxen/Kopfhörer, und auch nicht per USB am PC?



Alles in allem ist es so: Dein Vorschlag oder auch meiner mit nem Xeon E3-1231v3 + R9 290 oder GTX 970 ist das beste, was man derzeit noch "sinnvoll" bekommen kann. Alles, was wirklich nennenswert mehr Leistung bringt, ist direkt mind. 200€ teurer, und auch dann sind es nur ca 15% mehr Leistung. Niemand kann Dir zwar sagen, ob der PC nun in 4 Jahren immer noch für hohe Details reicht oder nicht - aber besser und gleichzeitig noch vom Preis her akzeptabel geht es nicht. Vermutlich wirst Du in 2-3 Jahren die Grafikkarte mal ersetzen und kannst dann wiederum alles auf max spielen. Denn wegen der Spielekonsolen, die ja die nächsten Jahre auf dem Markt bleiben, wird sich bei den CPU-Anforderungen lange nur wenig tun, bei der Grafik aber wird es grad beim PC stetig immer etwas aufwändiger, so dass eher mal ne neue Graka als ne neue CPU fällig wird


----------



## Nikusch (21. November 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Wie gesagt bin auf dem Gebiet neu und lasse mir da gerne helfen. Aber für mich als Hardware Laien sind da noch einige Fragen:

Was ändert sich, wenn ich keinen i7 sondern den Xeon ohne Grafikeinheit habe, hat diese Einheit irgendeinen Einfluss?

Würde sich der schnellere RAM den lohnen, wenn es an den 20€ nicht scheitern würde, man also genug Budget hat?

Ich möchte auf jeden Fall eine NVidia Karte, also eine GTX 970. Wie auch beim RAM wenn man die 20-30€ Differenz über hat, lohnt sich dann die Karte von MSI?

Außerdem:

Das mit der SSD klingt gut, aber was packt man dann außerdem auf die SSD neben Windows? Die wichtigsten Games?

Bei dem DVD-Laufwerk habe ich lange geschaut aber nichts richtiges gefunden, was jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, wäre schön wenn du mir da ein einfaches empfehlen könntest.

Ich bin mir beim Gehäuse absolut nicht sicher was ich da möchte, kann auch sein das ich ein ganz schlichtes nehme. Nach was muss ich den schauen, um eins von der Größe passendes zu finden?

Ich besitze sehr gute Kopfhörer, die über Klinke angeschlossen sind. Meine Vater ist sehr Hifi affin und somit bin ich in dem Bereich gut ausgestattet, da lohnt es sich bei einer guten Karte denke ich 50€ zu investieren.

Zum Abschluss, würde denn das Setup mit deinen Empfehlungen aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen laufen lassen?

LG
Niklas

@Herbboy Falls ich dir aus versehen direkt geantwortet habe war das keine Absicht, habe die Antwortaste neben Zitieren benutzt, aber nichts ist passiert. Danach habe ich erst die im blauen Kasten benutzt, kenne mich hier noch nicht so aus


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Nikusch schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Wie gesagt bin auf dem Gebiet neu und lasse mir da gerne helfen. Aber für mich als Hardware Laien sind da noch einige Fragen:
> 
> Was ändert sich, wenn ich keinen i7 sondern den Xeon ohne Grafikeinheit habe, hat diese Einheit irgendeinen Einfluss?


 Mit ner Grafikeinheit könntest Du einen PC ohne Grafikkarte betreiben - bei nem Spiele-PC hast du aber ja eh ne Grafikkarte, also ist es egal. Einziger Vorteil: FALLS mal was am PC sein sollte, könntest Du mit ner CPU, die eine Grafikeinheit hat, den PC auch ohne Grafikkarte testen, und wenn der Fehler dann weg ist, wüsstest Du, dass mit der Karte was nicht stimmt. 





> Würde sich der schnellere RAM den lohnen, wenn es an den 20€ nicht scheitern würde, man also genug Budget hat?


 also, es gibt Leute, die meinen, es bringt hier und da was. An sich merkst Du davon aber nix, aber es schadet auch nicht. Allerdings hab ich jetzt auf die schnell nur vier "Modelle" vom G-Skill-RAM mit 2400MHz gefunden, und die haben wohl 1,65V Betriebsspannung - das sollte man bei Intel nicht nehmen, da sind 1,5V angesagt. Zudem: die Riegel mit höherem Takt haben dafür einen schlechteren CL-Wert (quasi die Reaktionszeit), so dass sich der Taktvorteil oft sowieso wieder ausgleicht.




> Ich möchte auf jeden Fall eine NVidia Karte, also eine GTX 970. Wie auch beim RAM wenn man die 20-30€ Differenz über hat, lohnt sich dann die Karte von MSI?


 Also, 20-30€ mehr für die MSI statt für die beiden von mir genannten lohnen sich eigentlich nicht - die Karten sind bei gleichem Takt alle gleichschnell, und ein paar MHz mehr oder weniger Takt merkt niemand. Die Kühler sind bei allen genannten Karten ebenfalls gut.  



> Das mit der SSD klingt gut, aber was packt man dann außerdem auf die SSD neben Windows? Die wichtigsten Games?


 ja, oder auch Bilder, Musik, die du oft nutzt. zB hab ich selber ein paar hundert CDs, und ca 50% auch auf HDD kopiert - das sind grad mal 60GB an MP3s...  bei Games kannst Du zumindest bei Steam-Spielen bei der Installation den Speicherort festlegen - d.h. manche Games kannst Du auf die SSD machen, andere auf die Festplatte. Bei Origin und uplay bin ich nicht sicher, ob das geht.



> Bei dem DVD-Laufwerk habe ich lange geschaut aber nichts richtiges gefunden, was jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, wäre schön wenn du mir da ein einfaches empfehlen könntest.


 Einfach bei den optischen Laufwerken im Shop nach DVD-Laufwerken (ROM für Lesen, Brenner, wenn du auch mal was brennen willst= für SATA schauen - die kosten selbst als Brenner kein 15€ mehr und sie so ausgereift, dass du da auch nicht nach einem speziellen Modell suchen musst.



> Ich bin mir beim Gehäuse absolut nicht sicher was ich da möchte, kann auch sein das ich ein ganz schlichtes nehme. Nach was muss ich den schauen, um eins von der Größe passendes zu finden?


 wichtig wären an sich nur: 2x USB3.0, Grafikkartenlänge am besten mind 30cm, besser 32cm und ATX-Baugröße.

Hier zB wäre ein passendes NXZT, das zwar auch schon im Vergleich zum Restmarkt eher "teuer" ist, aber schon deutlich günstiger als das andere NZXT S340 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-S340W-W1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder das hier würde auch passen Corsair Carbide Series 200R mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder das BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (gibt es auch mit LEDs in rot oder blau)



> Ich besitze sehr gute Kopfhörer, die über Klinke angeschlossen sind. Meine Vater ist sehr Hifi affin und somit bin ich in dem Bereich gut ausgestattet, da lohnt es sich bei einer guten Karte denke ich 50€ zu investieren.


 jo, dann ist es gut. 




> Zum Abschluss, würde denn das Setup mit deinen Empfehlungen aktuelle Titel auf höchsten Einstellungen laufen lassen?


 ja, besser wird es erst mit einer GTX 980, die aber 200€ mehr kostet, und einer CPU, die mit passendem Board auch weitere 200€ mehr kostet. Und es ist natürlich NICHT nötig, so exorbitant teure Teile kaufen zu müssen für höchste Details    an sich reicht schon ein Core i5 für 180€ und eine AMD R9 290 für 260€ für maximale Details. Einzige Ausnahme: es gibt Games, die mit einem Zusatz-Download für ganz extrem hoch aufgelöste Texturen eine Grafikkarte mit 6 oder 8 GB RAM brauchen, und DIE sind sauteuer. Das hat aber nix mit der Leistung zu tun, zudem sind solche optionalen Texturen eher "Protzerei" der Publisher nach dem Motto "unser Game ist sooooo geil, dass man ne 800€-Grafikkarte braucht" - dabei sieht die Grafik mit Standardtexturen fast identisch aus, das merkst Du beim Spielen eigentlich gar nicht...


----------



## Nikusch (21. November 2014)

Ich habe das Setup dann einmal nach deinen Vorschlägen überarbeitet

Neue Konfiguration:

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX

4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G (oder andere GTX 970)

Mainboard ? Würde mich übere eine gute und passende Empfehlung freuen, am Preis soll es nicht scheitern

DDR3RAM 2x 8GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP (Wobei ich, als ich DDR3-1600 RAM gesucht habe, das erste 1600 Modell im PCGames Test unter der Kategorie/Verwendungszweck: Mini-Pcs gefunden habe( Welcher Arbeitsspeicher lohnt sich? Kaufberatung DDR3-RAM (Juli 2014) ), ist es also trotzdem ein passender/richtiger RAM für meine Zwecke?)

Corsair CS550M 550W

Seagate ST2000DM001 2TB

ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 256 GB

Samsung SH-224BB

Creative Sound Blaster Z Interne Soundkarte 

TP-Link TL-WN851N

BitFenix Shadow Midi Tower ohne Netzteil

Kühler ? Kenne mich dort auch nicht genug aus und finde auf Anhieb keine passenden Test oder ähnliches(gebe wahrscheinlich das Falsche in die Suchmaschine ein). Dort würde ich mich also auch über eine Empfehlung freuen

(Microsoft Windows 8.1 CD Key Global)

(BenQ VW2430H - LED-Monitor - 61 cm ( 24" ))

Damit hätten wir (alles einberechnet und nur grob gerechnet): 1337€ dazu kommen noch rund 80€ für ein Mainboard und 20-25€ für einen Kühler. Also summa summarum *1442,59**€.

*
Ich bräuchte also noch Hilfe bei der Auswahl des richtigen Kühlers und des richtigen Mainboards. Außerdem wollte ich noch fragen, ob der Bildschirm für Gaming geeignet ist oder eher für den Office-Bereich, bei Bildschirmen kenne ich mich leider noch weniger aus :o(weiß nicht ob man z.B. eine gewisse Hz zahl oder etwas in der Art benötigt).


Und wie immer danke im voraus PCGames Community und vor allem Herbboy!

LG
Niklas


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2014)

Beim RAM gibt es an sich keine wirklichen Unterschiede. Falls es Probleme geben sollte, isses eher defekt als dass es "nicht passt", aber sonst sind an sich alle geeignet mit mind DDR3-1600 und 1,5V

Kühler: zB der Alpenföhn Brocken Eco, oder Arctic Freezer 13 CO. 

Mainboard: das Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H  oder ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)  die gehören zu den beliebtesten und sind einwandfrei.


----------



## Nikusch (21. November 2014)

Habe beim suchen des Brocken Eco bei PCGames gelesen, das der große Bruder Brocken 2 für 10€ mehr noch empfehlenswerter ist("Was ist dann nun das größte Problem des Brocken Eco? Ganz klar: Der große Bruder, Brocken 2. Dieser kostet gerade einmal 10 Euro mehr, kühlt spürbar besser als die kompakte Variante und ist zudem noch leiser.") Passt der Brocken 2 bei meinem Gehäuse und dem Rest auch?

Beim Mainboard würde ich dann zum Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H tendieren, dort stand nur "Der RAM-Speichertakt beispielsweise kann nur in fünf verschiedenen Stufen definiert werden, mehr als 1.600 Megahertz sind nicht drin. ", aber wenn ich 1+1 zusammenzählen kann bedeutet DDR-1600 das der RAM 1600 Megahertz hat oder liege ich da falsch?

Gibt es zur grundsätzlichen Konfiguration sonst noch irgendwelche Vorschläge?

LG
Niklas


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2014)

Das ist genau das Problem: klar ist der Brocken 2 nochmal etwas besser, aber der ist sehr hoch - von den DATEN her passt der GENAU noch gerade so. Aber ich würde das lieber nicht machen. Und wenn du nicht übertaktest, wird auch der Eco sehr leise sein - der ist halt an sich auch schon zum Übertakten geeignet und dabei für Gehäuse ein Tipp, wo maximal 15,5,-16cm Höhe passt.

Das mit dem RAM-Zitat ist vermutlich darauf bezogen, dass man - wenn man schnelleres RAM hat - dies nicht auf den höheren Takt stellen kann. Aber wenn Du DDR3-1600 nimmst, läuft es auch mit 1600.


----------



## Nikusch (22. November 2014)

Ok danke,

woanders wurde mir noch das als RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Der sei genau so gut, wie der den ich in der neuen Konfiguration habe.

Dann noch ein Stick anstatt einer Wlan-Karte: TP-Link TL-WDN4200, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Andere 2TB SATA Festplatten, da:"Als Datenplatte gehört etwas ausfallsicheres, leises und stromsparendes was kaum langsamer ist." : Produktvergleich Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX), Seagate SV35.6 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000VX000/ST2000VX004), Western Digital WD Purple 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20PURX) | Geizhals Deutschland  oder sollte ich lieber die erste aus der Rangliste nehmen: Vergleich: SATA-Festplatten 3,5 Zoll im Test - CHIP

Als SSD, da gleich gut und günstiger: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim Kühler wurde mir dann das empfohlen: Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106), Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000), be quiet! Pure Rock (BK009), Enermax ETS-T40-TB, EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C (8400000001, Scythe Kotetsu (SCKTT-1000), Thermaltake Frio Silent 12 (CL-P001-
Sollte also auf den Alpenföhne Brocken Eco herauslaufen.

Was ist deine/eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2014)

Jo, ich hab ja auch gesagt, dass DDR3-1600 völlig reicht 

Aber "ausfallsicherer" ? Festplatten fallen nur ganz ganz selten aus, das ist dann IMMER Pech. Auch eine als "ausfallsicherer" gepriesene Platte kann Dir kaputtgehen ohne Vorwarnung. Und wichtige Daten sollte man daher immer auch noch woanders sicher - aber mehr ausgeben für ne Platte, die vlt rein statistisch ein BISSchen "sicherer" ist, aber dafür vlt langsamer (die hat weniger U/Min)  ? Das lohnt sich nicht. Laut sind die anderen HDDs auch nicht, und ob die nun 1 oder 2 Watt mehr oder weniger brauchen: das spielt keine Rolle, außer vlt bei nem Server, der den ganzen Tag läuft. 2W mehr wären ca. 0,002 Kwh mal 365 Tage mal 24 Stunden mal 0,3€/KWh =  5,50€ pro Jahr. D.h. WENN der PC dauernd läuft, lohnt es sich natürlich - aber sonst? Is halt die Frage, wie der Aufpreis ist - ich persönlich wäre aber wegen der nur 5400 U/Min skeptisch, wenn du da auch Games draufmachen willst

  Der Brocken Eco ist gut.  Und die SSDs sind ähnlich - wenn die Crucial günstiger ist, wäre die natürlich vorzuziehen


----------



## Nikusch (22. November 2014)

Beim RAM meinte ich die die ich in der neue Konfiguration hatte: DDR3RAM 2x 8GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP im Verlgiech zu der http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2cp8g3d1609ds1s00-a739120.html

Ich soll laut den Leuten dort lieber eins dieser Netzteile nehmen: Produktvergleich Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAA-G1), Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)), Corsair RM Series RM450 450W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020066-EU), Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345 und jemand anders dort meinte das aus der Liste das: Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W am besten wäre. 

Und lieber Wlan Stick anstatt Karte?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2014)

Ach so, okay - das andere RAM ist halt BESONDERS flach, falls man einen sehr mächtigen, über die RAM-Slots ragenden Kühler verwenden will.

Die Netzteile sind auch alle gut - ich würde halt drauf achten: 2x PCIe 8Pin-Stecker muss es haben, auf eine Effizienz von mind 86% würde ich auch wert legen. Dann reichen auch 450W "Markenmodell" locker aus. So 60-70€ wären dann angemessen für ein Modell, bei dem man die Kabel auch abnehmen kann.

Wegen WLAN: Sticks sind idR unkomplizierter und auch "ausgereifter", weil grad "Laien" eher Sticks kaufen - ne Karte einbauen wäre denen zu kompliziert. Daher spricht nix gegen einen Stick. Mein Vater hat einen AVM-Stick AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N, USB 2.0 (20002420)der hat dann ein langes Kabel, an dessen Ende ein kleiner Sockel ist, in den der Stick kommt - das ist dann wie eine Antenne und im Zweifel besser als nen Stick, der hinten am PC steckt. Wenn Du aber schnelle Onlinegames machen willst, würde ich alles versuchen, um doch ein LAN-Kabel zu verlegen statt WLAN.


----------



## Nikusch (22. November 2014)

Aber von der Qualität gibt es da beim RAM keine Unterschiede?

Welches von den Netzteilen aus der Liste würdest du nehmen, der Ersteller würde das *Sea Sonic S12G 450W ATX 2.3 (S12G-450)* bevorzugen, aber alle anderen auch sofort im Laden kaufen.

Zum WLAN: Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich möglicherweise ein LAN Kabel an den WLan Repeater anschließen könnte, falls das funktioniert. War nur so ne Idee. (Edit) Es handelt sich um den http://avm.de/produkte/fritzwlan/fritzwlan-repeater-300e/ ("Mit seinem LAN-Anschluß integriert der Repeater selbst netzwerkfähige Gerät ohne WLAN ins Heimnetz. Der FRITZ!WLAN Repeater überbrückt dabei via Funk die Distanz zum Router, für die vorher Kabel verlegt werden mussten."). Man kann dort also ein LAN-Kabel anschließen, aber ist diese Art von LAN, die nicht direkt an den Router geht, trotzdem besser als WLan? (Edit Ende) 

Zur Festplatte:
 Auf meine Aussage:"Was heißt den Dauerbetrieb bei einer Festplatte, ich will ja keinen Server. Ist da nicht eine Festplatte mit etwas mehr U/min fürs Gaming besser?" 
Wurde geantwortet:"Dein OS und deine Programme laufen über die SSD und auch die Games welche vom nachladen profitieren gehören auf die SSD , Games sind auch Programme. Und bei anderen Games die auf der HDD sind erkennst keinen Unterschied weil die Western Digital WD Purple ist gemessen vielleicht etwas langsamer aber niemals erkennbar.Unterschied würdest vielleicht in den Ohren erkennen, und die HDD neben der SSD soll auch Daten speichern so sicher als möglich und so eine Platte gilt eben auch als ausfallsicherer."


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

Das RAM ist gleichgut. Und Netzteil: das Sea Sonic ist gut. Die anderen sind aber auch gut.  


Das mit dem Repeater nutzt nix - es geht darum, dass du bei DURCHGEHEND Kabelverbindung keine Verzögerung hast, bei WLAN, auch wenn es nur wenige Meter sind, kann es aber ne Verzögerung geben, die bei schnellen Onlinespielen EVTL stören kann

DSas mit dem Ausfallsicher-Argument finde ich ehrlich gesagt bei Privatleuten für quatsch, denn ausfallen kann wie gesagt auch eine Festplatte der allerbesten Modellserie - d.h. wichtige Daten musst Du so oder so sichern, und wenn du es bei einer "ausfallsichereren" Platte nicht machst und die dann doch hopps geht, schaust Du dumm aus der Wäsche...   Und "normale" Platten fallen auch nur extrem  selten aus, es ist ja nicht so, als dass Du mit ner Standardplatte davon ausgehen musst, dass die spätestens nach 3 jahren kaputtgeht. Ausfälle sind so oder so sehr sehr selten.


----------



## Nikusch (23. November 2014)

Ich habe jetzt eigentlich alles gefunden, könntest du mir vielleicht eine 2TB HDD empfehlen, die nach deiner Meinung gut ist/passt.

LG
Niklas


----------



## Typhalt (23. November 2014)

Da kannst du einfach eine normale nehmen z.B. diese: Western Digital Caviar Green SATA III 2TB (WD20EZRX) interne SATA-Festplatte: Festplatte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

Nikusch schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eigentlich alles gefunden, könntest du mir vielleicht eine 2TB HDD empfehlen, die nach deiner Meinung gut ist/passt.
> 
> LG
> Niklas


Du kannst ruhig die "Red" nehmen - aber an sich wäre für einen normalen User auch die Seagate, die Du selber nanntest, nicht schlechter.


----------



## Nikusch (23. November 2014)

Habe beim recherchieren über die RED irgendwas von NAS gelesen und das das meistens bei Servern zum Einsatz kommt, kann man die trotzdem bedenkenlos benutzen und was bedeutet das?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

NAS ist einfach nur ein PC oder ein "Turm", der ausschließlich als Server für Daten dient und idr eben ohne Pause läuft. Aber die Platten sind natürlich auch im PC nutzbar. Ebenso wie Du auch in ein NAS "normale" Platten einbauen kannst.


----------



## Nikusch (23. November 2014)

Noch eine Frage zu dem Bitfenix Shadow, was du unter anderem empfohlen hattest. Habe gesehen, dass dort 2 von 4 möglichen Lüftern verbaut sind, sollte man dann noch die zwei anderen dazu bestellen und einbauen? Die kosten ja nur 6-8€ pro Stück. Sonst bietet das Gehäuse doch alles, was man für meine Konfiguration braucht oder wäre doch ein anderes besser?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

Also, 2 Lüfter reichen völlig aus - mehr Lüfter können mit Pech sogar eine Verschlechterung bedeuten, und die für nur 6-8€ sind ggf. auch laut. Was Du aber vlt machen kannst wäre, dir für vorne im Gehäuse einen besonders leisen zu bestellen, der maximal mit 800 U/min dreht - das reicht auch mehr als aus, denn an sich zieht so ein PC selbst ohne Lüfter schon genug Luft allein durch den Druckunterschied im Gehäuse ein. Der Lüfter vorne unterstützt das nur und sorgt für einen etwas gezielteren Luftstrom.

Zb den Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder den be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


Und allgemein gäb es viele passende Gehäuse - is halt eher die Frage, was dir dann optisch gut gefällt. Hier wäre zB ein ähnliches, günstigeres Sharkoon Mask Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    oder auch Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Nikusch (23. November 2014)

Den leisen dann in den zweiten Lüfter Slot vorne oder für den anderen? Also ob der jetzt etwas lauter ist, ist jetzt nicht so wichtig, mir wär nur wichtig das es innerhalb des Gehäuses immer von der Temperatur passt, damit mir nichts kaputt geht.

Edit: Mir wurden diese beiden Bildschirme empfohlen ( http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=862286&cmp=846504#xf_top ) und ich wollte fragen, welcher besser ist bzw. welchen der beiden ich nehmen sollte, da sie ja unterschiedliche Anschlüsse haben.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2014)

Also, kaputt geht das selbst mit nem Gehäuse, wo nur ein einziger Lüfter drin ist, nichts     Wenn es nur um die Temps geht, kannst Du einfach die im Gehäuse mitgelieferten nutzen, die reichen. 

Die Monitore: die tun sich eigentlich nix, der günstigere hat formal gesehen den besseren Kontrast und ist höhenverstellbar


----------



## Nikusch (23. November 2014)

Meinst den teureren, nur der durchschnittliche Preis ist geringer, hab ich auch erst falsch gesehen 

Ich hab hier erstmal die finale Konfiguration: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1kg2LFRqo4RpzZfQ5CcnnOr8kTZBkJ3SiE7bAhtlFVqU/edit?usp=sharing

Passt damit alles?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2014)

jo, sieht gut aus - nur drauf achten, dass Windows auch ne 64Bit-Version ist


----------



## Nikusch (24. November 2014)

Dann werd ich das alles so bestellen und mich mit viel Geduld und Tutorials ans zusammenbauen machen, gibt es bei dieser Konfiguration noch irgendwas besonderes beim Zusammenbau zu beachten?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2014)

Nö, was besonderes nicht. Nur beim Kühler musst Du halt schauen, wie man den genau einbaut - am besten macht man CPU, Kühler und RAM schon drauf, bevor das Board ins Gehäuse kommt. Und dann halt per Board-Handbuch schauen, wo die Stecker vom Gehäuse hingehören (POwer-Switch, Reset, USB-Stecke usw. )  - da nur Vorsicht: manche Boards oder Gehäuse haben auch Firewire, und der Stecker ähnelt USB2 - das darf man aber auf keinen Fall verwechseln!  

Und unterm Board nur da die Abstandhalter einschrauben, wo das Board auch Löcher hat. Manche Gehäuse haben für die Standard-Schrauben auch schon fest eingebaute Abstandhalter drin.

Und so oder so: immer vorher erden! Also zB an nen Wasserhahn packen. Erst dann arbeiten. Das Board kannst Du zB einfach auf den Karton legen, wo es drin war.


----------

